# Best BREATHABLE wader



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have several pair of neoprene waders, but want to get a set of breathables for warmer days this upcoming season. I don't want those PVC ones that make you sweat like crazy. Which ones have yall had and were they any good?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 1, 2016)

I really like the cableas breathables


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 1, 2016)

*Early season waders*

I was just researching the same thing. Tired of sweating in the early season and I would assume waders would go on sale soon


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> I really like the cableas breathables



I see they have fairly good reviews. The rogers pair seem to have good reviews to. I am trying to figure out if they have any kind of warranty now.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2016)

Drwthomas said:


> I was just researching the same thing. Tired of sweating in the early season and I would assume waders would go on sale soon


.

All the major retailers generally run a sale around the holidays. I picked up some more decoys over Memorial Day on sale with free shipping and i will probablly buy whatever waders i settle on around July 4th.


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 1, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> .
> 
> All the major retailers generally run a sale around the holidays. I picked up some more decoys over Memorial Day on sale with free shipping and i will probablly buy whatever waders i settle on around July 4th.



Yeah I figured. Where are you getting the gear? What kind of decoys did you pick up? I'm going to be purchasing some soon as well


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2016)

Drwthomas said:


> Yeah I figured. Where are you getting the gear? What kind of decoys did you pick up? I'm going to be purchasing some soon as well



Whoever has the best deal plus free shipping when i get ready to order. It is generally either Rogers, Cabelas, Macks, or Prariewind Decoys. I have found some deals on Ebay to. This go around i bought some more Avian X gadwall and wigeon. I am hoping those wigeon hold the paint better than the GHGs (which are TERRIBLE).


----------



## dfhooked (Jun 1, 2016)

I picked up a pair of lacrosse alpha swamp fox last season and I will not wear neoprene again except when I travel out of Louisiana.  Found em on sale for $179 so took a chance and have been pleased so far.


----------



## capt stan (Jun 2, 2016)

Got 5 seasons out of cableas breathables  before they sprung a leak. used um hard too.


----------



## Dean (Jun 2, 2016)

*Waders*

Simms.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 2, 2016)

Banded redzone uninsulated breathables, best waders I've ever owned. I've worn them in early teal & late season colder temps & not had one complaint. Good luck


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 2, 2016)

Rogers ultimate breatheables


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 2, 2016)

Cabelas breathable here.  They've been great.  And with the proper baselayers underneath, they are plenty warm even when it's really cold.


----------



## triton196 (Jun 5, 2016)

ive heard good on banded breathables all the wardens this year in arkansas had them on and they loved them said they were the most comfortable.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2016)

Ain't none of them going to breathe when they are submerged in water............In order for them to breathe the moisture vapors  inside will have to migrate to the outside, and evaporate..........There is no evaporation underwater or when the outside layer is soaking wet.

Sweat will still condense on the inside if there is nowhere for the moisture to be absorbed.

So if you exert enough energy to sweat inside a breathable wader that is wet it is no longer breathable................Breathable waders only breathe if they are dry on the outside!!


Not sayin a lightweight breathable won't make you sweat less!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 6, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ain't none of them going to breathe when they are submerged in water............In order for them to breathe the moisture vapors  inside will have to migrate to the outside, and evaporate..........There is no evaporation underwater or when the outside layer is soaking wet.
> 
> Sweat will still condense on the inside if there is nowhere for the moisture to be absorbed.
> 
> ...


All that is true, BUT i guarantee you they will be a lot less hot to wear than thick neoprene waders. I am wanting something for teal/goose season and every other 70 degree day we have here in GA during duck season.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 6, 2016)

I hunt from a boat 90% of the time & for me this isn't much of a factor. I know 100% tho that I'll prob never buy or wear neoprene again. Them days are long gone ...


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 6, 2016)

I have Cabelas and there maybe better ones but they work for us ... It's hot in Florida and we hunt some small potholes where we are hidden out of the water but need them for setting decoys and retrieving them .... We put them on at truck and walk in and hunt and they make this old man happy he has them !!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 6, 2016)

I have hunted in 20 degree weather in my breathables.


----------



## aj.hiner (Jun 9, 2016)

I personally don't understand the need for neoprene ever. I watch my buddies struggle all year with moving around struggling wading through the mud and im over here walking like I just got rubber boots on. I just wear base layers and fleece bottoms and dress just like im deer hunting underneath the waders and have never got cold. I just use the cheap game winner breathables and they have been good to me.


----------



## wray912 (Jun 9, 2016)

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Sport-Board-Shorts-for-Men/product/14090506014020/

your welcome


----------



## JMB (Jun 29, 2016)

Best I've used ever are the Banded. 

http://www.realtree.com/the-duck-blog/product-review-banded-redzone-breathable-waders


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 30, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> All that is true, BUT i guarantee you they will be a lot less hot to wear than thick neoprene waders. I am wanting something for teal/goose season and every other 70 degree day we have here in GA during duck season.



i wear these all the time for early season teal and goose. 

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-DRW269S


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jul 2, 2016)

Cabelas breathables


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 2, 2016)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Cabelas breathables


Cabelas are the best.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 8, 2016)

Which Cabela's breathables is everyone using that like them? There are several different ones that vary in price.

Thanks,


----------

